

Orgo.la - Let's make organic chemistry more accessible - zekenie
http://orgo.la

======
dbieber
What's the plan for this? Is it an online class, similar to Coursera, or
something else entirely?

~~~
zekenie
Something pretty different. We've got a few ideas/prototypes kicking around.
We've noticed that all the q/a sites (even those for chemistry) suck. There's
no way to draw structures, propose mechanisms. In fact, I've never seen a good
way to put a mechanism online at all.

Another part of the project will probably be an aggregator. You'll be able to
look for all things "Diels-Alder." It would let you see youtube videos,
questions, tutorials, all from other sites.

Finally, for the more mature chemists, we're thinking of setting up a sort of
"virtual journal club."

We're still prototyping and brainstorming, and would love outside
contribution!

------
easp
Ahhhh, o-chem, how much I learned. How much I've forgotten...

